# B&W darkroom experimentation



## GutsAndGlory

Just a little playing around I did in Grade 12.....Zooming?


----------



## Bobby Ironsights

How was the effect affected?


----------



## joyride

Im guessing exposing the original image at a propor time then sliding the head slowly up.  Its very interesting, I may dig up some shots to try it.  How big is the image/paper size?


----------

